# What shotguns do you own?



## ARMallardSlayer

I have an old Rem WingMaster 870 12 guage, an old Rem 1100 20 guage, and old Win Model 1897 16 guage, an old Stevens 12 guage, a Win 1300 Camo 12 gauge, a Benelli Nova 12 guage, and my newest a Baikal MP153 Auto in 12 guage.

What do yall have?


----------



## Springer

I own and old A.J. Aubrey single shot 12 ga. but I need a new stock. anyone know where to get one?


----------



## BandHunter

Benelli Super Black Eagle 2, Benelli Nova, Browning BPS 10 Gauge, Mossberg 500 12 and 20 gauge, Ithica Semi Auto 10 Gauge not sure of model never looked...ha I don't see myself buying anything else inless I start shooting more trap then I would buy a Browning Citori....Most of mine were gifts I have only ever bought 3.. 
Bandhunter


----------



## Ryan_Todd

870 wingmaster LC barrel. win. super x 2 3 1/2.


----------



## The Norseman

I own one shotgun. Remington 870 Special Field 20ga with striaght english stock. Weighs 6 lbs, great for pheasents and carrying all day.

I also borrow my Mom's Winchester Model 12 Standard Field model 12ga

Buying a Ruger Gold Label Side by Side 12ga within the next several weeks. Have located several.


----------



## mr.trooper

Mosberg 500E in .410

Browning A5 "light Twelve" 12 guage.

gifts from my father.


----------



## mr40k

I bought a Remington Wingmaster 870 12 guage 30inch FC when I was 17(almost 30 years ago) just started hunting again this year after 16 years of being busy...Man I forgot what I was missing, also improvements on equiptment, I bought a 36inch Wadlock barrel for my old sweetheart and now she's reachin way out there and smackin em down...


----------



## turkishgold11

I own a remingten 870 express 12 gauge.


----------



## MossyMO

Two Remington Wingmasters, a Remington 1100, a Francia Brescia automatic (made in France), an old Stevens single shot cut down within legal limits and a CBC single shot (made in Russia), all are 12 gauges.


----------



## DeltaBoy

12 gauges:

Benelli M1, Remington 1100, Remington 870, and a Sears Roebuck Model 200

20 gauges:

Steven's Single shot, Remington Youth, and a Winchester 1400

Would like to add an over-under to the cabinet...


----------



## Dick Monson

Browning 12 ga BSS, 3", Browning Citori Surerlight Feather o/u 12 ga 23/4, gramps old Jensen SS open hammer 16 ga, and Beretta o/u 20 ga, 3".


----------



## Bob Kellam

12's

Benelli SBE
Beretta 390 Silver Mallard
Browning Pigeon grade over under
Baikal over under
Remington 870 Super Mag
Collectors (family hand me downs)
matched set of Greener Royale side by sides
Krieghoff over under Gold Skeet

20's
Beretta urika Gold
Beretta White Wing over under

410
Browning Citori over under
Montgomery Wards single shot


----------



## Burly1

12's
Ithaca 500 trap
Browning XS
Rem 870 (2)
Win SX2
BSS
H&R single w/youth stock
20
Rem 870
28
Khan Arthemis Supreme
10
Rem SP10
I really like shotguns, you see. :wink: Burl


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

Some of you have more money in guns than I do in assets! :lol:


----------



## jamartinmg2

I primarily shoot a 12 ga. Beretta Pintail semi auto, but also own a 12 ga. Winchester Super X, model 1, semi auto, a 12 ga. Winchester model 1200 pump, a 20 ga. Remington model 17 pump, and last but not least a Winchester model 94, 30-30 rifle.


----------



## qwakwhaker883

I own a remington 870 express super mag 12 gauge, and an Ithaca Deerslayer 20 gauge.


----------



## jmmshadow

870 remington wingmaster :sniper: 
benelli super black eagle (camo finish) :sniper: 
weatherby orion :sniper: 
benelli nova (black finish) :sniper:

all are 12 guages


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

Ok,

remington 870 12ga.
Lugar auto 12ga.
Old single shot .410
Browning BPS 20ga.

That is all so far, but I have a feeling my collection will include a Benelli soon...........they are on sale at the Scheel's in Bismarck now.


----------



## Burly1

Remmi,
Still looking for a double gun? I just got the Khan and even though I haven't shot it much, I am really impressed with the quality. I've heard a lot of discussion about the Turkish guns, both good and bad but at this point I gotta say I like it! Burl


----------



## MossyMO

I found this interesting, 12 out of 17 people who responded to this thread so far, own a Remington 870; that is 70%. I wonder if that is a close percentage to what gun owners across United States that own a 870 would be? It does go to show it is a popular choice shotgun for the price.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

I am still thinking about a double, but I have had my eye on a Benelli for a while now. It is one of those things that I won't be happy until I own one myself. I need to start making more money so I can have both!

I'd love to shoot a Khan double to see how it feels though!


----------



## tumblebuck

Gun of choice:

Beretta Pintail 12 ga

Backups:

Franchi Alcione o/u
Remington 1100
Mossberg 500 (12 and 20 ga)
Stevens .410 single shot


----------



## Maverick

1 SBE
1 Sako 7mm Mag
1 22cal. riffle
1 1187 Rem. premiere


----------



## StillKillsTheOldWay

1 - Remington 870 SuperMag 12-Gauge, which I use in any condition and has 
yet to fail me under any circumstances. The kind of gun that is a long shot 
in the beauty department, but just flat out works.
1 - Remington SP-10 10-Gauge for those REALLY blue sky days.
1 - Browning Citori Sporting 20-Gauge for Upland game.

These 3 shotguns cover all my bases and then some. The only one I have had any problem with was the Browning Citori, which had an issue with the firing pin. Of course Browning sent me a brand new gun free of charge so I can't really complain.


----------



## mallard

Right now I have 2 shotguns.A beretta AL391 urika 12 g,and a 870 express as a backup gun.


----------



## Bob Kellam

Wow it just goes to show you the versatility of the Rem 870, lots of people own them and in a pinch they can be used as a crutch, a canoe paddle, a club, and they even shoot pretty good  

Bob


----------



## dukhunter45

the one i use the most is a berreta 391 extrema.


----------



## Fallguy

My grandfather got me a Browning BPS 12 ga. when I was 10. Didn't take it out of the box until I was 22 years old, because I didn't get into hunting birds until then. I have now been shooting it for 3 years. I love it. Nice, solid gun. There may be better guns out there, but I like how this one handles and shoots.

My father in law's friend has a new shotgun. He was showing it to me when we were pheasant hunting. It is synthetic, all black. I think it is a Benelli if I remember right. Anyway, he paid around 300 dollars or less for it. What gun is this, and is it a good firearm. If you can help me on this question let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Shooter

right now, all i have is the trusty Wingmaster but i've been looking at over/under's and am very tempted to buy one of them baikals.....perfect for a poor college student.


----------



## Burly1

Fallguy, 
From your short description and the price you mentioned, I believe your father's friend was shooting a Charles Daily semi auto. These "more affordable" guns are usually manufactured in either Turkey or one of the former communist block countries. I have no experience with this brand but if you google Charles daily, I bet you'll find a lot of information. Burl


----------



## Fallguy

Burly1,

No, I know it was not a Turkish made gun like you are talking about. I may have been off on the price. I do remember it was a very cheap gun, all black, synthetic, and I beleive the pump had little knobs all over it for grip. Maybe I should do a search and find it. Thanks for the input.


----------



## 48guns

Win 101 3bl set, Rem 1100 lt 20, Win DU 1300, Win Supreme Field 12ga, Win super X1 skeet.


----------



## Bore.224

Winchester Defender 12 GA mod 1200. If I ever only own one gun it will be this one.


----------



## dlip

Remington 870 Express SuperMagnum 12 Gauge
Remington 1100 12 gauge
Remington 1100 20 gauge
Pre-64 Winchester Model 50 12 Gauge
Stevens single shot 410
Remington 11-48 410
Mossberg Bolt 410
Winchester SX2 3.5" Super Magnum


----------



## goose killer

I have a Beretta 390.


----------



## 870 XPRS

I have a Rem. 870 XPRS as well as a Wingmaster.
a model 120 Winchester DU 20 gauge
an old single shot .410


----------



## bgoldhunter

Browning Gold 12 ga 
Browning BPS 10 ga
Remington 870 
Benelli Nova

More to come...


----------



## indsport

Rem 870 20 ga, Mossberg 500 12 ga, Rem model 58 semi auto 16 ga, Savage bolt action clip feed 16 ga , Baikal double side by side 12 ga
Wife has a Rem 870 wingmaster 20 ga, a single shot 12ga, and a 1950's wards 12 ga pump given to her by my uncle.
Future additions will include another double barrel SS in 20 gauge although I lust after the bennelli autoloader in 12, and a friends Sauer 20 and another friend's set of matched Purdey doubles in 28 gauge) and a side by side double in 16 ga for the wife.


----------



## Longshot

Franchi Alcione 12 ga.
Charles Daley Field 12 ga.
Win. Model 12A 20 ga.

Recently sold my old 870 to a friend. I havn't shot it in a couple years since I picked up the Franchi. Hope I didn't make a mistake. It sure was a workhorse for many years.


----------



## Springer

Mossy Mo Wrote



> I found this interesting, 12 out of 17 people who responded to this thread so far, own a Remington 870; that is 70%. I wonder if that is a close percentage to what gun owners across United States that own a 870 would be? It does go to show it is a popular choice shotgun for the price.


You know what they say, go with what works.

I'll add the rest to my list:

870 w/fully rifled barrel 12 Ga.
870 w/28" barrel
Franchi 612 (camo) 12 Ga
Smith & Wesson Model 1000 12Ga.
H&R Topper w/20Ga, 44Mag, 357Mag barrels
A J. Aubry 12Ga.

for my rifles a Glenfield .22

Soon to add an 870 Youth.


----------



## BROWNINGMAN

i own a gazelle spa 300 
ithica model 37 featherlight
and im looking at a browning bt99max


----------



## Jim Licquia

Remington 870 Wingmaster
Remington 870 Marine Magnum (Under the bed!)
Browning Citori XT
Verona LX 500
Browning Citori 12 ga. IC/F


----------



## HNTNWGN

12ga pump, 870 wingmaster (my old mans)
12ga auto, Benelli Super Black Eagle
10ga SxS, American Arms Waterfoul Special
20ga SxS, Stoeger uplander Special

It is not so imporant what you have, as what you want. Personally, I would like a SxS with two triggers and an english stock in every gauage. They could all be AYA, Merkel, Ugartechia..... but that is just my pompas Filson wearing a$s.
:beer:


----------



## Jim Licquia

Browning Citori XT
Remington 870 Wingmaster
Remington 870 Marine Magnum


----------



## sdbaydogs

870 Wingmaster 12g 
870 Special Field 12g
Benelli SBE
Beneli S90 20g


----------



## mr.trooper

Update:

Browning A5 - 12 guage
Mossberg 500 - 12 guage
Mossberg 500 - .410 bore

Seriously considering adding a 20 guage; Maybee a Steoger Coach.


----------



## Grouse Hunter

i have a:
12 gauge
20 gauge
20 gauge (double barrell)
28 gauge


----------



## Colonel Sanders

I have a remington 870 express 16ga. and an old mossberg 20ga. bolt action.


----------



## ProtectionAgainstElements

2 Benelli Nova Black and Camo-Max 4-HD

1 Benelli Sport II

Winchester Model 12

1 Browning BPS

1 Browning Gold

some other odds and ends not important.


----------



## rem1187us

K80 Sporting
superX1 
2- 1187's
1 win 1200
win model 12
300 win mag
rem270
rem308


----------



## MWC

Not enough!!

Beretta DT10 Sporting 12 ga - custom
Beretta Silver Pigeon II Sporting 12 ga - for sale :roll: (need lawn tractor :******: )
Beretta Silver Pigeon II Sporting 20 ga - custom
Beretta Silver Pigeon II Sporting 28 ga - custom
Beretta 686 Black Onyx Sporting 12 ga

Browning Gold Light 10 ga shadowgrass
Remington 700 7mm Rem Mag
Remington 700 VSSF II 22-250
Marlin 22 mag


----------



## ProtectThe2ndAmendment

What about a Benelli Dangit!


----------



## steinauge

Well,about 20 at last count.Yes,I do have an 870,but I actually like my Mossy 500 better as a utility gun.My real weakness is SxSs.


----------



## Ron Gilmore

Mod 12 Win 12ga [5] 
Rem 870 
Rem 1100
Stevens single
Berreta 390AL [meat gun]
Charles Daly 20

and my recent purchase a MP 153! Have not used it yet but the price was right!


----------



## 94silverado

Single Shot 20ga Savage


----------



## Ranger_Compact

Harrington & Richardson Topper Model 16 Gauge-single shot 

Winchester 1300 Ranger Compact 12 Gauge


----------



## apeterson

Citori White lighting - 12
Benelli M1- 12 
Remington 870 - 12
Remington 870 - 20 
single shot - .410


----------



## pennsyltucky

stevens 335 sxs 12
baikal 1zh-27em o/u 12
savage o/u .222rem/ 20ga
stevens .410 single
flintlock hawken .62 (20ga)

i love my smooth muzzleloader. the looks on the faces when i shoot clays with it are priceless!!  "WOW, you hit that with a lead ball????!!"


----------



## Remington 7400

Winchester 1400 12 ga
Mossberg 500 12 ga
Mossberg 835 12 ga
Franchi 48 20 ga
NEF Pardner 20 ga my first gun
H&R 16 ga handed down by my grandfather
Nitro hunter 12 ga handed down from my great grandfather

I'd like to add a Browning A-5 to the collection 12 ga of course!

UPDATE

Added the A-5

now looking into either a Merkel 147 or a Ruger Gold Label.


----------



## greenheadfallon

SX2 12 ga. :sniper: 
1300 black shadow 12 ga.
1200 20 ga.
410. single shot


----------



## Johnny

Ithaca model 37 12ga 2 3/4


----------



## MossyMO

Remington model 870 Wingmaster 12ga. 3" (adjustable choke) 
Remington model 870 Wingmaster 12 ga. 3"
Remington model 1100 12 ga. 3"(adjustable choke)
Weatherby model 92 12ga. 3" (adjustable choke) 
Franchi Brechia TradeWinds 12ga. model H-170 2 3/4"
CBC model SB 12 ga. 3"
Stevens single shot 12 ga 2 3/4", sawed off (but legal, and painted custom camo)


----------



## Browning Hater

Benelli Soper Sport
Benelli Soper Sport 2
Remington 1100 Field 28 gauge
Remington 1100 Sporting 28
Stoeger O/U 20 Gauge
Stoeger Side by side combo 20/28
CZ O/U 20
CZ O/U 12


----------



## goose nuker

WINCHESTER SUPER X2
REMINGTON 20 SEMI-AUTO
REMINGTON 870 SUPER MAG
REMINGTON 870 TB TRAP GUN
STEVENS 410 DBL BRL :sniper:


----------



## DeerScarer

1) 870 (of course) Express Super-mag.
2) Springfield 944 single shot. Don't know the history at all, and I've only had it two months, but the very best $80 i've ever spent IMO!  
Both 12s, but I'd love a SxS sweet 16 on a 20 gauge frame if I was rich :lol:

-Dave


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER

Browning 325 Sporting 12GA.

Beretta Xtrema 3.5 Advantage Wetlands

Beretta A302 12Ga. (Meat Gun and old friend)

Beretta A390 silver mallard 12ga.

Springfield bolt action .410ga. (first gun)

Ruger M77 7mm Mag W/Luepold 3x9 Variable


----------



## Remington 7400

Alot of people are listing 410, what the heck are you hunting with them?

Yes, before you ask I had a 410, it was my first gun, a NEF Pardner, 3 inch full choke, I killed my first squirrel, rabbit, quail, and grouse with it, before trading it for a Ruger 10/22 carbine.


----------



## dogbear

browning citor superlight 20
4-870s all 20 gauge
beretta 686 onyx 20 gauge
browning auto 5-light 20
browning bps 20


----------



## Invector

I got a beretta 12g 3" semi-auto (dont remember the modle), with a full choke. Mossberg maverick 91 3 1/2" pump 12g with a modified choke. Then there's my 10g browning invctor semi-auto with a full choke. Then I got 2 old winchesters an old .410 and 2 old brownings. For the life of me I cant think of the modle types for these guns...looks like I may have too much er I mean not enough 8) .


----------



## Ranger_Compact

I used to shoot my dad's first shotgun which is a Harrington & Richardson Topper Model 16 Guage, single shot. But I decided if I was going to shoot with the big boys, I needed to get a shotgun with a pump, so my dado bought me this...

A Winchester 1300 Ranger Compact, Silly!


----------



## Ranger_Compact

So I thought this was a new post, but I just saw my old post up there ^ .

Oopsie Daisies, my bad... :roll:


----------



## Remington 7400

R_C: As far as I'm concerned you are forgiven! 

Winchester 1300, heard alot of good stuff about that gun, how do you like it? 12 or 20 gauge?


----------



## Ranger_Compact

Thanks, silly me, I forgot to mention that! It's a 12 guage! It was a really tough decision, trying to decide between a 12 or 20, seriously...my dad and I were in the store for about two hours!!! He was leaning towards me getting the 20, but I wanted a 12, to prove myself to the big boys! :roll: The 12 guage is about 1.5 inches longer in the barrel than the 20 guage, and the 12 feels a lot more heavy. You see, when I practiced pulling the 20 up to my shoulder to shoot, I could hold all of the weight of the gun in my right hand, which was the hand on the trigger. With the 12 that I got, I have to support a lot of weight with my front hand on the pump. Sometimes I regret not getting the 20, but what can you do??? Scheel's does have a deal where you can exchange the gun in 30 days if you want a different guage, but after one month I had quite the ego boost from guys seeing me shoot a 12 guage, that I was too cocky to exchange it for a 20 guage...My dad has a Winch 1300 12 guage too, mine is the RC model, which is the youth model. The Remington 870 youth model now, that was a light gun, I could hold that gun at my shoulder all day long, but I was told it would kick worse than the heavier Winch. Women/Children really get screwed over in buying guns, I'm only 5'7" and 105 lbs, so I look like a goofball trying to shoulder one of my dad's shotguns. Except of course his H & R, which is perfect, but it is only a single-shot...


----------



## wirenut

12 ga Benelli Super 90 Montefeltro 21" barrel- my go to gun
12 ga Charles Daly O/U mod/imp.cyl- a gift from dad
12 ga Mossberg 500- backup/loaner gun
16 ga Ted Williams single-cut down to legal limits-started shooting at 6 yrs old


----------



## Camo

12 gauge mossberg 930 
20 gauge Remington 870 
410. Remington 870 ( 2 of them)


----------



## Remington 7400

> Women/Children really get screwed over in buying guns, I'm only 5'7" and 105 lbs, so I look like a goofball trying to shoulder one of my dad's shotguns. Except of course his H & R, which is perfect, but it is only a single-shot...


You're right about that, I can't understand why gunmakers think that all guns are for men. I know alot of women and children who hunt, and they either are stuck with a limited number of compact guns, let the gunsmith do some very expensive stock work on a full size gun, or struggle with the weight and look like a goofball with the fullsize models.

You were right about the Remington Youth Model, my buddys wife shoots one, its a 20 guage and with heavy field loads it will out kick any of my 12 guages.

Something else to consider, if you ever want a semi-auto shotgun, stay away from the recoil operated guns. I have a Franchi 48 in 20 guage, I love this gun, but it only weights about 5 1/2 pounds, is recoil operated and kicks harder than a 3 inch 12 guage. So if recoil is an issue, go with gas operated autos.

5'7, 105 pounds and shooting a 12 guage shotgun, you have gained my respect! What kind of ammo do you shoot?


----------



## Chuck Smith

Beretta 303 12 ga.
Super X2 12 ga.
Benelli Nova 12 ga.
Mossberg 835 Turkey gun 3 1/2 12 ga.
Rem SP 11-87 12 ga.
Rem Express 12 ga.
Winchester youth 1300 20 ga.
Ruger Red Label 12 ga.
Rem Wingmaster 12 ga.
Rem 1100 12 ga.


----------



## Cinder

2 -870's (One is older model, other is special purpose)
1 Model 12 Winchester - the gun I grew up with
1 - single shot Winchester Model 37A
1 Browning Gold Lt 10 guage
1 Benilli M2

I was always thought pump shotguns were the way to go, but I started shooting the Benilli this year and it is my gun of choice now.


----------



## PAhunter271

Remington 870 wingmaster 12 gauge 2 3/4"
Remington 870 wingmaster 20 Gauge 2 3/4"
I like the both a lot. very nice gun for all around shooting.


----------



## John M

Benelli Super black eagle II with comforteach which a mossy oak advantage hardwoods HD stock the price ran around 1400 dollars and that was getting a good deal on it :sniper: 
~John M


----------



## honkbuster3

I own a:
2 Kreiggoff K 80s W/ a 28 inch barrels and a 30 in barrels plus small guage inserts
1 berreta X trema 3 1/2 inch
1 winchester feather weight 30/06
1 remington .270
1 beretta tekenys gols 30 in barrels
1 Smith and wesson 9 mm
:sniper:


----------



## PAhunter271

I also have a H and R Ulra Slug Hunter 20 ga 3" rifled bore
I payed $205 for the gun and $35 for a BSA deer hunter scope 4x32 amd i was geting a little more than 1 inch groups at 100 yards VERY ACCURATE.[/img]


----------



## southdakbearfan

Browning BPS 10 Ga.

Winchester Model 12 - 3" 12 GA.
Winchester Win-lite auto 2 3/4 12 Ga
Remington 870 Wingmaster 12 Ga
Remington 870 express 12 Ga.
Citori 3 1/2" Satin Hunter

Winchester 1200 - 20 Ga

Stevens Single shot 410


----------



## FLASH5

winchester 101 12ga browning 525 12ga browning bps 12ga trap model winchester 1400 20ga  browning bps 20ga browning gold camo 12 ga  just sold my 870 in my state herr kennedy and herr kerry and there gofers just about have everything else banned so much for freedom


----------



## QuackHo

I have:

An old 1887 Lever action Winchester
an 11-87 Rem
a Rem SP-10
Rem 870 wingmaster 20 ga (my first shotgun)
a Browning BPS waterfowler 10
a Browning Auto-5 magnum (never shot and is brand new)
A Browning B-2000 Belgium 12
A Beretta AL-2 auto
A Rem 1100 Skeet


----------



## mach

Iver Johnson single shot with hair trigger donated to gunsmith
Browning Auto 5..heavy and shoots high good for overhead
Mossberg 500...couldn't tell if safety was on/off ..sold
lakefield Bolt action clip....coyote gun
Winchester 1200..shortstroked pump action ejected 2nd live round..sold
Winchester 1400 auto....worked well until spring weakened..sold
Rem 870...back up
Rem 1100 .. custom fit...go to goosekiller


----------



## darkgael

I always wonder why folk want to know stuff like this. That being said:

Two old Ithaca doubles - a 28" and a 30" - 12ga
A Mossberg bolt slug gun - 12ga.
A Baikal IZH-43 - 26"- 12ga.
A Weatherby Orion o/u - 28" - 20ga.
A Mossberg 500 - 24" - .410
A Stoeger Upland - 20" - .410
An old H&R single shot - 28" - 12ga.

And now?
Pete


----------



## gooseboy

Remington 870 Express 20 guage 3 inch
Reminton 11-87 12 guage 3 inch
Benelli SBE I 12 guage 3 1/2 inch
Stoeger P-350 12 guage 3 1/2 inch
Winchester Model 1300 12 guage 3 inch
Baikal or Spartan SPR 100
An old 22. i dont know what brand maybe a Ruger or Remington
Smith and Wesson 38.
Beretta model 92. i think.... 9mm


----------



## Bob Aronsohn

I own a pair of Benelli Montefeltro's in 12 gauge, 26 inch bbl. on one and 28 inch bbl. on the other one.

Have a pair of Beretta Model 391's in 12 gauge, 26 inch bbl. on one and 28 inch bbl. on the other one.

One Winchester Model 12 Skeet Gun Pigeon Grade. 20 gauge bored ws-1.

One 12 gauge Remington Wing Master custom gun, 26 inch bbl.

One 20 gauge Remington Wing Master custom gun, 28 inch bbl.

Bob A.


----------



## goosebusters2

12 ga ithaca model 37
12 ga browning gold
10 ga browning BPS


----------



## Original Goosebuster

12GA Browing Gold

12GA BPS

10GA BPS

What can i say i love Brownings


----------



## duckbusterky

Benelli Super Black Eagle I
Benelli Super Black Eagle II
Franchi I-12
Winchester SX2
Remington 1100
Browning BT99
Ruger M77 .243
Browning .22 short automatic
Marlin .22 LR bolt action
Walther PPK 9mm
Ruger .22 LR six shooter
Mossberg 835 (destroyed)
Remington 11-87 (sold)
Beretta Xtrema (sold)
Browning Gold (sold)
Benelli Nova (sold)


----------



## Remington 7400

How do you destroy a 835? Those things are built like tanks.


----------



## duckbusterky

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=15050

I don't want an opinion into what you think was wrong. I've had plenty of accusations of not taking care of the gun. The fact is that Mossberg called us admitted that it was a defect in the gun and sent a full refund.


----------



## ron73644

Mossberg 500 12 ga 28" vent rib-screw in chokes-18 1/2" sm bbl cyl
Topper Deluxe Classic 12ga 28" vent rib screw in chokes
Remington Express 12 ga 26" vent rib screw in mod
Remington Express 20 ga LW 26" vent rib screw in mod
Remington Wingmaster 12 ga 28" vent rib mod bbl 
Remington Wingmaster 12 ga 28" sm bbl mod bbl
Remington Wingmaster 20 ga 28" sm bbl mod bbl
Lanber O/U 12 ga 28" 2097 Sporting Clays-- 5 screw in chokes


----------



## ron73644

Now, boys, I don't aim to brag, but you gotta admit that pound for pound, and dollar for dollar, the above selection of guns ain't a bad selection of guns. :beer:


----------



## 1shotWonder

Rem 870 wingmaster 12Ga
coast to coast 946 .410
Beretta 391 Urika 12Ga
Beretta Xtrema2 12Ga


----------



## duckbusterky

It's not too bad but too many Remingtons :-?


----------



## ron73644

:lol: :lol:


----------



## ghart

I'm almost (not really) embarressed to answer! Here goes, Remington 3200 one of a thousand O/U, skeet gun, 3 model 12 winchesters, one a heavy duck gun with matted rib, 1 browning plus trap gun, 2 winchester super X 1's, one a skeet model, 2 bennelli SBE's one a duck's unlimited model, 1 bennelli SBE, super sport (sporting clays), 1 remington 11-87, 12 gauge sporting clays with nickel receiver, 1 berretta model 303, 20 gauge, 2 bennelli, montrafeltro 20 gauges, Parker SxS 20 gauge, two barrel set, winchester 20 gauge, single shot, model 37, ruger 12 gauge sporting clays. I think I'm forgetting a few but I'm getting older or I have too many shotguns. Nah, no such thing.


----------



## ron73644

ghart said:


> I'm almost (not really) embarressed to answer! Here goes, Remington 3200 one of a thousand O/U, skeet gun, 3 model 12 winchesters, one a heavy duck gun with matted rib, 1 browning plus trap gun, 2 winchester super X 1's, one a skeet model, 2 bennelli SBE's one a duck's unlimited model, 1 bennelli SBE, super sport (sporting clays), 1 remington 11-87, 12 gauge sporting clays with nickel receiver, 1 berretta model 303, 20 gauge, 2 bennelli, montrafeltro 20 gauges, Parker SxS 20 gauge, two barrel set, winchester 20 gauge, single shot, model 37, ruger 12 gauge sporting clays. I think I'm forgetting a few but I'm getting older or I have too many shotguns. Nah, no such thing.


Please don't be embarrassed.  You're ok--just normal. No such thing as too many. I just started a few months ago or I would have more than 8. It's a hobby......you are supposed to have a collection that pleases you. :beer: :beer:


----------



## Hollywood

Benelli SBE II in 12 ga.
Remington special field 870 in 20 ga.- best wood ever!
Winchester model 12 in 16 ga.
Winchester 1200 in 12 ga.
H & R ultraslug in 20 ga (prior post is correct- these are tackdrivers as far as slug guns goes)
H & R .17 HMR Sportster with 6 x 18 scope
Remington 30.06 pump
Browning auto .22
Remington .22 single bolt action
an Italian side by side in 20 ga./ can't remember mfg?
I'm not going any farther into the stuff I don't really use & oughtta sell!


----------



## labhntr

I have a bakail MP153 , Ithica 37 Featherweight and a mossberg 835


----------

